# Will Dish Ship it to you?



## motorcycledave1000 (May 4, 2009)

With my 622 on it's last legs (It is saying my IHD is corrupt and needs to delete everything) after four years of faithful service, I was looking at the 922 as a replacement.

My question is will Dish ship the 922 to me or do I have to have an installer come out (The last one to came out when I upgraded to the 622 hooked up to my 60" LCD-HDTV with RCA plugs :eek2? I am more than capable of plugging the new 922 into my existing cabling.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

My high def stuff is hooked up with RCA plugs.  They are red, green, and blue though. Did he try to use the yellow/white/red or the the component connections?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Due to the extensive setup and the *requirement* for a working Internet connection, it is very unlikely that Dish will ship you a 922 for self-install. They are only allowing Level 4 techs do 922 installs as it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am not aware of any customers who have been able to get a 922 shipped without a truck roll, even if the installer ended up doing nothing but a direct receiver swapout.

Anyone with a 622, 722, 722K, and possibly even 211/612 customers shouldn't need anything but what is in the 922 box to make the swap... but for he moment they are dead set on sending out an installer with the box.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Again, my initial install in May was by a Dish tech in a Dish truck who had not only never installed a 922 but had received no training. My only complaint was I wasn't told it took so long for a 922 to become functional but that was no big deal. So not every install is by a trained tech. That may have been an exception but it does happen. The replacement came via UPS last month and I swapped it myself.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I was the first in my area to get the 922, the tech was at the house for a couple of hours, on the phone several times. It seemed he had to check with headquarters several times. Perhaps this has changed but self install back then was not an option, or so I was told.
Best of luck


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Self install may still not be an option but I did get to do a replacement. And even though it was his first and he had no 922 training it went pretty smooth.


----------

